

Startups – would you pay 25$ to get submitted to 40+ startup directories? - matijalasic

Hi guys,<p>there are companies that would submit your startup to 40+ directories and they charge between 50$ and 75$ for that. How do you feel about those prices? I believe I could offer the same service for much less, maybe even as low as 25$. I would also do everything by hand and send a full report after submitting. What do you think about it? Would you use it? Is there even a real market for such service?
======
frogg6166
What do these directories offer for the startups that are listed on them? Have
you looked into why other companies are charging double or triple what you
could charge? It's all going to come down to your pitch and your marketing.

~~~
matijalasic
People use those directories mostly for SEO reasons and most of them hope to
get some users that way. Are they effective? To be honest, I'm not sure but
people still submit their startups to them and many of them pay a lot of money
to get someone else do it for them.

------
kjs3
I get some free catalog of service providers in my area (think lawn service,
cleaning services, etc) in the mail a couple of times a year. Don't think I've
ever opened it on the way to the recycle bin. I mean, I continue to get it, so
_someone_ must use it, but I can only imagine it's the same sort of people who
still use the Yellow Pages. YMMV, but in an age of search engines why would I
go to some pay-to-play "directory" to find out about a startup?

~~~
matijalasic
Yes, I agree with you but... As I said, people are paying for the service.
Example - Startuplister is the most popular one, the guy who runs it claims
that he helped 2500 startups and he started just a year ago. He offered some
coupons in the beginning so let's say he made 50$ on average per startup,
that's 2,500*50=125,000$ in just one year. And recently several more companies
started offering the same service. Those companies have been featured on
ProductHunt several times and people write good stuff about them.

I mean... it all sounds a little bit to good to me too and that's why I came
here to ask you about your opinion.

~~~
kjs3
So your business plan is posited on "some guy claims" and a back of the
envelope calculation. I've started a company on flimsier, but I really, really
hated what I had been doing and I had a pretty decent wad of cash in the bank.

Worst case, you're wrong and learn something. That's pretty cool anyway you
look at it. Good luck.

------
maksimus
Personally, I will not spend 50$, but probably try 25$ offer and if the
experience is good, will order again & again.

~~~
matijalasic
Great. If more people shows interest, I could launch a website in a couple of
days. Thanks for feedback.

